

Quora, DropBox, Others Made $30M in Job Offers To Engineers via DeveloperAuction - vrikhter
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/06/quora-airbnb-others-made-30m-in-job-offers-to-engineers-in-first-2-weeks-of-developerauction/

======
droithomme
> "currently open only to employees of Facebook, Apple, Twitter, Zynga, and
> Google as well as Stanford & MIT graduates"

So it's really a site for a small number (130+) of "start-ups" (all sharing
some common investors?) to poach talent from an extremely small A List of the
biggest tech companies around.

The $30 million for 88 engineers is an average of $341,000 per engineer. It
sounds like they are adding up all the offers for every engineer rather than
the top offer for each engineer. Perhaps some got no offers. Perhaps some got
20 offers of $50,000. The $30 million total offers for 88 engineers tells us
almost nothing.

------
up_and_up
"DeveloperAuction.com is currently open only to employees of Facebook, Apple,
Twitter, Zynga, and Google as well as Stanford & MIT graduates"

Wow. I guess I'll take my lowly UC Berkeley degree and startup VPE experience
somewhere else. What a crock of elitist bullshit.

------
23david
Isn't the point that the job offers amounts are supposed to go up for good
developers because of the auction format? Don't necessarily blame
developerauction.

It's probably just some intern or SEO monkey at AOL/Techcrunch completely
blowing the headline. Not exactly the first time I've been underwhelmed by
their reporting prowess.

------
gobengo
Because as a startup hacker, I always want to work where I will earn the most.

------
Evbn
Seems like a vanity metric to sum all the offers, which can't be
simultaneously satisfied. instead of keeping separate the counts amd something
like average or max per company or candidate.

~~~
jhuckestein
I'd say it's an appropriate measure for demand.

~~~
mdonahoe
I agree, yet I have never heard this technique to describe other auctions. For
instance, any time a ridiculous item is for sale on Ebay, the news stories
describe the top bid and the number of bidders.

Perhaps the actual sum of the max bids for all 88 developers would be less
misleading.

~~~
droithomme
The sum of max bids would indeed be far less misleading. I am almost positive
that that sum divided by 88 to show the average real offer yields an extremely
unimpressive figure, which is the sole reason why they went with this other
method.

